# My story



## juls09 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi everyone! some of you know my story and others of you do not. But I would like to share my experance with dp with everyone.
My name is Julie im 22 (well almost) and i first got dp when i was 19. I was in a store paying for some clothes when all the sudden i was weak i was dizzy and everything was fading away. When i went home i got sick and discovered i had the flu. I firgued in a couple of days it would pass but never did. After a couple of weeks i wondered if i had a vitamin deffancy or something else wrong. They tested me for everything you can imange from vitamin defancy to cancer, but nothing was found. My doctor pretty much laughed in my face and said nothing was wrong. The weird thing is my dp came before most of the bad anxiety and the dp caused alot of the anxiety. I had suffered from many bad things from my past, an abusive father an abusive ex boyfriend and nearly being raped by a man i truely trusted. My father was verbaly abuse and physicaly he would stick things in my thoart or make me drink orange juice to make me throw up to keep me skinny. So at 13 i already had an eatting disorder. and i was still not skinny enough at a size 1. he said and did horrable things to me and my mom. Just the week before i had broken up with another boyfriend and firgued it was just sadness. A few months go by and thing contuine to go down hill i pretty much stop doing all my normal things going out with the girls shopping getting my nails done going on dates i didnt feel up to any of it. As time went on I started dating one of my best guy friends i was so unbelieveably happy i thought for sure we were going to get married. Then about 3 months in he changed his mind which then inststed the next 5 months of pure hell. One minute he wanted me the next he didnt and was breaking my heart, finally i moved on and got back together with my last ex before the dp and then all hell broke lose when i was almost hit in the face by chris (the one i thought i would marry) he ended up in a fist fight with craig (the new boyfriend) and chris blamed the entire thing on me and contuined to try and put me through hell. Things with craig didnt go well for long and i finally felt like i hit rock bottom all of the stress of missing a father in my life (not that he ever was one) having lost my best guy friend and boyfriend of my dreams and my rocky relationship with my sister got to me. I heard a quote that was really stuck with me (im not a reglion pusher so no one take offense) "Let go let God" it changed my life i said ok God direct me to to the right path. at first things were bad. i was crying for no reason having bad trips of dp which had not been dianosed yet and having panic attacks and being so angry no one knew what to do. Finaly my mom took me to the doctor and she put me on antidepressabts and said this is what i had along with depression and i needed to do consuling. The first few weeks were very rough. I had a reaction to my medication and plain was scared. I read some info on dp and started taking the advice to heart i started exercising and eatting right taking vitamins with omega 3, b12 starting drinking propel water every morning sleeping right and taking my mind off of the dp. In baby steps i got better. Some people say they snap back into life but for me it was very little steps until i woke up and everything was the way it was suppose to be. Now things are much better. All those people who tore me down are not in my life now. In 2 weeks i start school to be a cna and im moving to a diffent city life is looking up for me and i am happy than i have ever been in my life. Dp made me apperaite life and my family and the friends who stuck by my side. in a way i am thankful for dp it taught me to always apperait the good in life. ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS STAY POSTIVE! 
xoxo Juls


----------



## Sike25 (Apr 30, 2012)

this really gives me hope in getting better and feeling again thanks juls u are an amazing person anyone could've just sat back and decided to give up but u didn't which makes u a very special person good luck in life cause i know ill go far

ULL* haha my bad


----------



## juls09 (Jan 25, 2012)

Bamartinez4582 said:


> this really gives me hope in getting better and feeling again thanks juls u are an amazing person anyone could've just sat back and decided to give up but u didn't which makes u a very special person good luck in life cause i know ill go far
> 
> ULL* haha my bad


ah thankyou so much. i refused to let this or anything else get the best of me


----------



## juls09 (Jan 25, 2012)

Bamartinez4582 said:


> this really gives me hope in getting better and feeling again thanks juls u are an amazing person anyone could've just sat back and decided to give up but u didn't which makes u a very special person good luck in life cause i know ill go far
> 
> ULL* haha my bad


and also if you still are suffering trust me it gets better


----------



## Sike25 (Apr 30, 2012)

juls09 said:


> and also if you still are suffering trust me it gets better


yea mines really bad and my parents think im 100% again. i feel like no one understands


----------



## juls09 (Jan 25, 2012)

Bamartinez4582 said:


> yea mines really bad and my parents think im 100% again. i feel like no one understands


im sorry to hear that be sure to eat well and sleep well and get into a healthy lifesytle if you are not already


----------



## vall (May 8, 2012)

It's really great to read a positive story about DP. Juls, I want to ask you,did the medicine work? Or just changing the habbits.. I am now taking fevarine SSRi for 5 days now and it's getting worse but I was told that the antidepressants work that way-in the beginning you get worse,then better,hope that's the case. I am planning on going swimming 3 days a week,hope that helps but I have a really intense insomnia from the DP and i can't manage to sleep well..


----------



## juls09 (Jan 25, 2012)

vall said:


> It's really great to read a positive story about DP. Juls, I want to ask you,did the medicine work? Or just changing the habbits.. I am now taking fevarine SSRi for 5 days now and it's getting worse but I was told that the antidepressants work that way-in the beginning you get worse,then better,hope that's the case. I am planning on going swimming 3 days a week,hope that helps but I have a really intense insomnia from the DP and i can't manage to sleep well..


thankyou. i had issues the first 2 weeks of mine my doctor said that it would take 4 to 6 weeks to work fully i know it seems like forever but when you get there it is so great. its your body adjusting and it does get better. i think the meds and getting really worked hand in hand wiht my recovery. remeber to eat healhy and drink plenty of water. and dont be alarmed if at when you work out your dp gets a little worse for me it meant i was going to fast so i started with yoga. and i also had many sleeping problems but now i sleep really well and after 8 hours im ready to get up it does get better i promise!


----------



## vall (May 8, 2012)

Thank you,juls for the inspiration


----------



## juls09 (Jan 25, 2012)

vall said:


> Thank you,juls for the inspiration


you are so welcome!


----------

